# Anyone using a 6.5 or 7 TCU?



## Win1917 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm strongly considering switching over to a 6.5 TCU at the end of this deer season. Anyone using this or the 7 TCU? All my shots at deer are short range, under 100 yds, so I'm thinking either of these would fit my needs pretty well.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 15, 2009)

I used a 7TCU last year.  If you check out the 2008-2009 Handgun Hunting Challenge thread you will see the results of a 120 grain Nosler BT from that gun.

This year I am using a .30 Herrett, 6.5 JDJ and a 7-30 Waters.  This isn't because I don't like the TCU, it is just because I haven't used those chamberings before.


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 15, 2009)

Win1917 said:


> I'm strongly considering switching over to a 6.5 TCU at the end of this deer season. Anyone using this or the 7 TCU? All my shots at deer are short range, under 100 yds, so I'm thinking either of these would fit my needs pretty well.



Also have you looked at the 300 Whisper/300-221? Both are good rounds but the whisper has better energy w/ less recoil.


----------



## Win1917 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have an old reloading manual that says that you have to be really careful bumping the shoulder too much on the 7tcu while reloading and recommends only using a neck sizing die. Is that your experience too? Any problems with split necks while forming cases? 

I haven't looked at the 300-221 in a while but it would suit my needs well too. How has it worked for you? Basically my requirements are, inexpensive to shoot, less muzzle blast than my 260, short range whitetail, big bore silhouette, 6.5mm,7mm, or .308 diameter.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 16, 2009)

I would bet that that old reloading manual was written during the time that TC was chambering their barrels using a drill press hair and didn't have the best consistency.  I have 2 different 7 TCUs a 6.5 TCU and a 6 TCU and have never had a problem with full length sizing any of them.  The only one I neck size is the 6.5 and it still gets FL sized every 5 firings.

The only brass that I have a problem with neck splitting is when I use military brass.  LC is pretty good, but WCC tends to be more brittle, so I anneal before and after necking up.  Most people will tell you you can neck up in one step, and for the most part they are right, but you will end up with more split necks that way.  I neck up in steps.  .243 first, .264 second and .284 last.

If you do a search in the Reloading section of the Specialty Pistols forum you will find a post I did on how to make 7TCU brass.

The last thing I will say is that I noticed you stated you are currently using a .260 Rem.  Therefore I will assume that this new barrel will be used on an Encore.  If that is the case then don't overlook the 7 BR.  It is basically a 7mm-08 that has been shortened and had some of the body taper removed.  It was designed for BB silhouette shooting with a handgun but it also makes a wonderful pistol hunting round.  Brass is made by Remington, but can be hard to find at times as they only make it seasonally.  It is easily made from 6 BR brass though.  Dies are also very easy to find.  It may be just what you are looking for.


----------



## Win1917 (Sep 16, 2009)

I appreciate the infomation. The manual I got that from is a 1987 Speer manual. I can see how inconsistent chambers could lead to the headspace problems they were refering to. And I'll take a look at your posts on SP. 

I am shooting an Encore but I'm half tempted to dump it for a Contender. Most of the rounds I'm interested in are more common in Contenders. I bought the Encore thinking I was going to use it as a rifle primarily but I'm having so much fun shooting it as a handgun I never have set it up as a rifle. I looked at the 6.5br but everything about it seemed to be a fair amount more expensive than tcu's. Performance wise the br's would fit the bill nicely though.


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 16, 2009)

Win1917 said:


> I haven't looked at the 300-221 in a while but it would suit my needs well too. How has it worked for you? Basically my requirements are, inexpensive to shoot, less muzzle blast than my 260, short range whitetail, big bore silhouette, 6.5mm,7mm, or .308 diameter.



I love my 300Whisper even though it's not in a TC. I can shoot a load that duplicates a 30-30 for deer or I can load up some 240gr rounds and shoot subs. It has so many bullet choices from 90gr to 240gr rounds.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 20, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> I can shoot a load that duplicates a 30-30 for deer



I'd like to hear what that load is....


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 20, 2009)

Jason280 said:


> I'd like to hear what that load is....



Sure.. This is a above a published max load please use caution.  Slightly cratered primers for me

16" AR with a 300 Whisper (tight neck) 1:8 twist
LC Match 223 Brass(Cut down, neck turned)
Nosler 125gr BT coated in HBN
H110 19.3grs
GM205M Primer
COAL 2.54"
Chrono'd at 2197fps


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 20, 2009)

my 7MM TCU contenders are probably the most accurate contenders I have ever owned -- hunted mainly with a 10" with dot sight the other is a super 14 with open target sights


----------

